# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  [Android] Strategy & Tactics: World War II (1.0.3)

## kikorik

*Strategy & Tactics: World War II*


*Год выпуска*: 2013 г.
*Жанр*: Стратегия
*Разработчик*: HeroCraft
*Издательство*: Herocraft
*Тип издания*: lite
*Язык интерфейса*:multi/Русский
*Таблэтка*: не требуется
*Платформа*: Android 2.3+
*Разрешение экрана*: любое

*Описание*
Стратегия и Тактика: Великая Отечественная Война - это пошаговая стратегия, в которой вы сможете стать генералом в самых важных сражениях Второй Мировой. Многопользовательский режим предлагает варианты игры по Wi-Fi и на одном устройстве.
   
*Официальный трейлер игры*

*Особенности:*
- три кампании за страны Оси, Германию и Союзников
- десятки карт в режиме «Схватка» и 7 исторических сценарных карт
- множество карт для многопользовательского режима Hotseat и кроссплатформенного многопользовательского режима игры по Wi-Fi
- возможность загрузки новых кампаний, сценариев и карт для многопользовательских режимов в апдейтах игры
*Добавлены 2 новых игровых сценария:*
• «Операция Экспортер», которая позволит игрокам принять участие в сирийско-ливанской операции британских войск на Ближнем Востоке.
• «Операция Барбаросса», где в рамках возможностей альтернативной истории игрок сможет совершить блицкриг против СССР войсками Германии!

|Скачать с Play.Google | Купить полную версию|
multiupload
Яндекс.Диск
uploading.com
f-bit
unibytes
---

----------


## kikorik

*Strategy & Tactics: World War II*


*Год выпуска*: 2013 г.
*Жанр*: Стратегия
*Разработчик*: HeroCraft
*Издательство*: Herocraft
*Тип издания*: демонстрационная версия
*Язык интерфейса*:multi/Русский
*Версия*: 1.0.0
*Платформа*: Android 2.3+
*Разрешение экрана*: любое
*Размер*: 49M


*«СССР против США» – это дополнение игры «Стратегия и тактика: Великая Отечественная война».* Генералы, прошедшие испытания Второй мировой, теперь могут  возглавить армии на полях сражений в альтернативной вселенной. 
Атомный удар по Пекину стал отправной точкой, разделившей нашу историю и хронологию событий в мире игры. Два колосса, Советский Союз и Соединённые Штаты, сошлись в смертельной схватке. 
«Стратегия и тактика: СССР против США» – жаркая встреча заклятых друзей.
 

mediafire
f-bit
dropbox

список совместимых устройств

----------

